# 1982 Sentra fast idle help needed



## ramzoom (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi guys,
I just bought a 28k original miles '82 Sentra and it runs great except for a rough idle..its an auto/air car. Runs great otherwise just fumbles at idle..took it to my mechanic and the carb is adjusted properly..he suspected the Fast idle control..he pointed to a component on the passenger side firewall which has 2 electrical leads connected at the bottom as well as 2 vacuum lines..I am trying to verify what this part is and where can I pick one up?? It has a sticker on it that say "244"...My mechanic didnt have any luck finding one..
Thanks guys.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

I think the part might be to do with increasing the idle when the aircon compressor cuts in. See if is wired to compressor.


----------



## ramzoom (Sep 26, 2009)

This is the part I am looking for....What exactly is it???



















Anyone???


----------



## ramzoom (Sep 26, 2009)

Has sticker on backside #593172-5720
Nissan doesnt show it neither does any parts searches on the web??


----------



## ramzoom (Sep 26, 2009)

Found the part.....
Vacuum magnet valve


----------

